# Best whey in terms of taste/ nutrition?



## Oblivious (Jun 20, 2018)

Ive used 
Golden standard-Double chocolate- palateable, wouldnt buy again 
Combat powder-vanilla Ice cream-it was alright but has heaps of sugar
Dymatize Birthday cake-it was ISO, good protein ration, too sweet
Dymatize Cafe mocha-biggest mistake of my life, its like downing sewer water. but it was 27 dollars for a 5LB with free delivery , how could I not ?


What flavors/brands do you guys recommend?


----------



## Jin (Jun 20, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> Ive used
> Golden standard-Double chocolate- palateable, wouldnt buy again
> Combat powder-vanilla Ice cream-it was alright but has heaps of sugar
> Dymatize Birthday cake-it was ISO, good protein ration, too sweet
> ...



I stopped using why protein once I hired a dietician. Food>powder.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 20, 2018)

Jin said:


> I stopped using why protein once I hired a dietician. Food>powder.


I only use it once I feel like I couldnt eat enough, its a supplement at the end of the day, but still good to keep handy


----------



## Elivo (Jun 20, 2018)

I go mostly with just food for protein now, I’ll have a shake maybe twice a week if I’m just not feeling hungry and need the calories in so I don’t end up to low.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 20, 2018)

IF i do a shake i use Titan nutrition whey...just for the simple fact it dissolves very very well...but like the guys said food first.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 20, 2018)

If my clients want to use a protein supplement I recommend only using it once per day (I add it to my pre bed shake which consists of plain greek yogurt, unsweetened almond milk, egg whites, and peanut butter powder).  I recommend MyProtein Isolate.  Best taste/bulk value and ranked #2 by labdoor in terms of accuracy of labeling.

I personally use either it or AtLarge Nutrition Nitrean.  These are absolutely the only 2 I will ever use.  Nitrean is certainly more costly, but an amazing blend and the owner of ALN is awesome.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 20, 2018)

Food is always the best choice but hey sometimes with a busy lifestyle what can you do. Some people get too hippyish with this shit. It’s a supplement, you supplement your diet when needed. I’ve been using allmax lately, pretty good stuff. Whey that mixes easy is what you want not the clumpy stuff.


----------



## snake (Jun 20, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> *Best whey in terms of taste/ nutrition?*



I cut my teeth on GNC soy protein back in the late 70's. Try that and everything else is like the nectar of the Gods.

I have been using Muscle Milk for several months now but only because I got a "Fell off the back of the truck" deal on it. 5 lb bag was $10; bought about 40 lbs of it. Personally I think it tastes like shit; too thick.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Muscletech phase 8 is really good. Especially if you're looking for some on the sweeter side. There's usually a good sale for it on amazon


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 20, 2018)

I keep a 4 pack of Myoplex Original RTD around in case I'm crunched for time.

Haven't used an actual powder in years, though.  If I have enough time to monkey around with a scoop and shaker than I have enough time to make a proper meal.


----------



## PFM (Jun 20, 2018)

I only use powder to flavor raw egg white shakes.  True Nutrition's Cold Filtered Whey Isolate. Double chocolate fudge.

Eat real


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 20, 2018)

When I do use it I get the Optimum Nutrition Whey Isolate from Costco. Big tub for like $40 lasts a good long while. Mixes fairly well and doesn't cause bloat or severe gas in my innards. But I prefer to stick to things like jerky or Fage for quick protein.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 20, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> When I do use it I get the Optimum Nutrition Whey Isolate from Costco. Big tub for like $40 lasts a good long while. Mixes fairly well and doesn't cause bloat or severe gas in my innards. But I prefer to stick to things like jerky or Fage for quick protein.



same.

I drink one post WO, aside that they are for when i am lazy as fuk or an emergency type deal when i eat lunch from the vending machine at work because we are so busy & theres no way im staying past 530pm.....lol


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Combat Powder, mixes well in proats.


----------



## trodizzle (Jun 20, 2018)

Iron1 said:


> Combat Powder, mixes well in proats.



Good to know. I've tried mixing a few whey powders (ON specifically) in my pro-oats and it clumps up and tastes pretty bad. My casein (MuscleTech) always mixed well so I've stuck with it due to not having a whey that mixed well in my oats. I may give the Combat a go.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 20, 2018)

when I was younger and believed all the bullshit ads I took all kinds of protein powders L-glutamine amino acids all kinds of shit but I didn't even know what was in it, if you can name it it was probably in the cabinets.  at the time I do remember vanilla flavored nitro tech was my favorite and can't forget the cherry flavored Celltech that burned like vodka going down my throat.

 Now it's pretty much chicken and beef, yeah I'm that boring at this point.


----------



## epicurous (Jun 22, 2018)

I'd say that it's a toss up between the Orgain and Body Fortress (for me anyways). I like to use a cup of skim milk to mix mine in. Makes it much more tolerable.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 22, 2018)

I only use protein if im in a rush or I need to hit protein and dont feel like cooking ECT. I always recommend food over WHEY. 

Ive bought ON for years.. What a waste once I switched over to Dymatize.. Flavors are so much better aswell as digestion. But I kept trying out new stuff. Heres the best I've found. 

Best Flavors/Digestion

Dymatize Elite XT - Banana Nut / Blueberry Muffin / Brownie 10/10
Beverly- Chocolate / Cookies n Cream (Best chocolate on top of Dymatize Brownie)
PES-Chocolate,Snickerdoodle,Cookies N Cream 

Ive bought so much more but those are really the best ive tried. Trutein is on my next list to buy as ive heard really good stuff about it.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 22, 2018)

I enjoy a nice cold  protein shake after a sweaty workout. Nothing wrong with a whey protein shake. I buy the brands Costco has. Now I have Muscle Milk vanilla. Mixed with crushed ice and orange Gatorade or punch. Nice cold and tasty.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 22, 2018)

Trutein is bombdigity if you HAVE to go shake....


----------



## Spongy (Jun 22, 2018)

epicurous said:


> I'd say that it's a toss up between the Orgain and Body Fortress (for me anyways). I like to use a cup of skim milk to mix mine in. Makes it much more tolerable.



Body Fortress is currently being sued for false labeling and amino spiking, just an FYI


----------



## epicurous (Jun 22, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Body Fortress is currently being sued for false labeling and amino spiking, just an FYI


Good looking out - I'll have to switch back to Orgain or maybe try something different. Might even be an excuse to stop relying on powders all together.

Did you get a chance to take a look at my incredibly basic and shitty diet? I tried to take you up on your offer but wasn't able to PM you - I guess I don't have enough posts to do that yet.


----------



## Haggle1 (Jun 23, 2018)

MS1605 said:


> Trutein is bombdigity if you HAVE to go shake....



Whats your favorite flavors?


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 23, 2018)

Haggle1 said:


> Whats your favorite flavors?



Peanut butter cup is SOOOOO good if ur a PB whore like myself. Vanilla bean is also very tasty.


----------

